# Received a pm and can't reply. Just sits in Outbox???



## ChrisHannah (Jul 23, 2018)

As above, my pm,s just sit in the outbox and don't send. What am I doing wrong??


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, PM will stay in outbox until read by the recipient, quite useful as you then know they have read it.
Hoggy.


----------



## ChrisHannah (Jul 23, 2018)

Cheers Hoggy


----------

